# Need to gain experience for a job



## anitaclark8304@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello everyone. Does anyone know how I can get actual on the job training or some kind of real world training in coding in able to get a job in the field? I know the practicode is out but everyone is seemingly having problems with that not being so accurate when you code the cases. Is there any other program or way that I can code cases that are like real world cases and the way it's actually similar to the real world just to get some kind of real coding training?

Thanks in advance

Anita


----------



## mjhooyer1 (Oct 22, 2014)

*xternship*

Check out the xternship under jobs section.  This sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## Rgipson (Oct 22, 2014)

I also need to know how I can get some training. Everyone wants someone with 3 or more years of experience. I have my cpc and work with the codes but do not actually code. I looked into the xternship and didn't find anywhere close to where I live.


----------



## anitaclark8304@gmail.com (Oct 23, 2014)

None of those are in my area so it's like I need to find another way


----------



## Ssherman63 (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay sorry so long but if you haven't done this yet you are missing out. You can also contact physicians or hospitals in your area and see if they will give you an externship? Drop off your resume and always ask for the practice manager, HR or office manager. You may also call over the phone and speak with the same listed above. You may or may not get through, but if any practice runs as my practice does they will put you through. I am the practice manager and they don't screen my calls as I ask and I accept all externs and I am also listed under project extern. 
But don't just go by calling either actually hit the pavement and drop off your resume and/or get a list of ALL PHYSICIANS associated with your local hospital as it will usually have all fax numbers on it and fax away then call as a follow up. 
Externs work for free so be prepared to give at least 6 months to one office and another 6 months to another. I went the route many years ago and did 1/2 with a primary care as they are always busy and another with a specialist and I choose Neurology and the also had a neurosurgeon in the practice as that is one of the specialties especially if they do fusions that will give you a lot of practice. Even if they don't need an actual coder ask to audit charts and/or superbills to notes and you would be surprised at what is missed. The pcp offices always miss the testing if they do in office testing such as CLIA waived labs as they did and that was money walking out the door. Most doctors don't know they can bill a physical and an office visit at the same time, what Medicare patients can have done, or the fact that they miss the difference in the ICD 9 codes that need to be with the claims to get them paid. I also created a cheat sheet for my practices that had all ICD 9's on them in an excel format that was saved on the server. 
Good Luck don't give up there is always something out there especially if you are willing to do the billing as you can look and compare the superbills most still use and make sure they are compared to the note for accuracy. Most still bill a 99213 as they are afraid to code what it truly is.


----------



## mjmartinmt66@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds like there are a lot of us who just recently got AAPC certified and are having a hard time getting in the "door" for a job since most companies want that experience, but how are we to gain that experience if someone does give us a chance to get it??  I am now doing my coding externship and have 120 hours more to go at a local mental health center and still job hunting while doing this.  I would think that my having already 26+ years experience as an acute care medical transcriptionist with extensive knowledge in anatomy and physiology plus medical terminology would account for something in helping me get a job now that I am actually certified in coding, but have had no response to any job offers I have applied too.  I wish you luck and hope that you get your experience and/or a medical coding job soon!!  YOU ARE NOT ALONE OUT THERE!!


----------



## anitaclark8304@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for that, that is a great idea to get things started.I'm going to start working on that and continue to stay positive about it.


----------



## anitaclark8304@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you, yea it's a lot of us out here like that. I wish you luck to and stay positive


----------

